# Paris Sport Question



## nj_shore

My buddy has a Paris Sport that I've had my eye on for a while.  He said he would be willing to part with it, but I am not sure what to offer.  I figured 75 bucks would be more than fair but I don't want to take advantage.  Too low of an offer?

I found a picture on the net.  His bike is the same one, and in excellent condition.


----------



## T-Mar

Paris-Sport was a private label brand for Park Cycle & sports of Ridgeway NJ. It covered a full range, from contract manufactured, entry level models, to custom, professional models by esteemed framebuilders that included Cuevas, Limongi and Moulton. 

It's always difficult (and dangerous) to provide assessments based on pictures of another bicycle which "is the same one". If it really is the same model, then it is one of the 1970s upper entry level models, as the pictured bicycle has a  Huret Svelto rear derailleur with claw adapter and steel clincher rims with quick release hubs. There are no obvious tubing decals, so it is almost certainly a hi-tensile steel frame, which would be consistent with the components and what appears to be stamped dropouts. It appears to be of French manufacture and if so, will have all the metric sizing and threading issues associated with French bicycles of the era. The pictured bicycle has some obvious upgrades and original equipment would probaly be a steel, cottred crankset and a leather saddle.

I'm not really familiar with your market but a quick look at Craigslists suggests your offer is probably low. $100-$200 appears to be typical for similar bicycles but I don't know if sellers are actually getting these prices. In my region, it would probably sell for $100-$150.


----------



## nj_shore

T-Mar great information.  Thank you.  Wish I could buy you a beer.  I did do a little reasearch and didn't see many for sale.  We will see if I eventually pick it up.  Your information gave me a much better picture.  Che


----------



## bikewhorder

I think $75 is fair, If I owned it I would happily part with it for that price.


----------



## fat tire trader

Here is a Paris Sport that I saved from the srap pile a couple of weeks ago.



More photos can be seen here.
http://fattiretrading.com/paris_sport.html
There is more information about Paris Sport bikes here http://www.classicrendezvous.com/USA/Paris_Sport.htm


----------

